# Question about "find max core" with ATITool



## Brawly (Feb 1, 2007)

Hello everyone - Newbie here!  I would like to overclock my ATI Radeon X800XL PCI-e graphic card.  I have installed the atitool utility and after carefully reading the instructions for use on the tech Power Up site, decided to give it a go!  This being my first time, and well aware that overclocking can damage components if not careful; I started the atitool utility and prompted it to automatically find max core.  This is my concern:  The atitool utility began to adjust the clock and displayed the cube graphic to detect artifacts, after roughly 5 to 6 min.s the slider had adjusted the speed to 490 and was continuing to adjust higher having found no artifacts!  Default is 400 (I have included an attachment with the default setting for my card & where I quit find max core).  Before I utilized the tool, I had google searched for information on overclock results for the X800XL card, and at most the average max core speed settled around 450!  Needless to say I aborted the test in fear of damaging my card.  Am I doing something wrong?  Does this sound unusual to anyone?  Possibly this is something inherent with the ATI Radeon X800XL?  Any information to help me with this would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks in advance.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 1, 2007)

It seems to be that your memory can go higher than what you found on the web. If youve installed a great aftermarket cooler, this could also explain the results. You might have a terrific card and hardware to support oc'ing it further. Id monitor the temps as it adjusts to find max core and max mem. If they dont get too high,and it doesnt detect any artifacts, I say go with it.


----------



## Brawly (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks WarEagleAU!  I will give it a try and will post my results when I get to a safe overclock.  As I am not very familiar with ATITools, would your opinion be that it is a pretty reliable utility?  How is the accuracy?  By the way, your response is appreciated!


----------

